# Suspension thread



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Well I have looked around and not found a thread like this. I am looking to buy coilovers pretty soon and would like to see how low different setups to let the C5 sit and the ride quality. So if you would be so kind, please post a picture or pictures of your cars and the suspension specs along with wheel specs. In advance thank you for your help and I hope it will help future members as well. :beer:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

I guess I should start with mine. 

Suspension: H&R sport spring with OEM struts (was told it would ride better than stock ) 
Wheels: OEM 16x7 (I think) 
Tires: 215/55/16 
Quality: rides like ass.. Go figure


----------

